# Quadrat Textur lädt als Dreieck



## Jakob1234 (19. Nov 2018)

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem. Ich schaue mir zurzeit ein Java Tower Defense Tutorial an. In der Folge (



) wird eine Textur in das Spiel geladen die Textur soll Quadartisch sein aber bei mir ist sie Dreieckig. 

Der Code aus der Klasse Artist:

```
package helpers;

import static org.lwjgl.opengl.GL11.GL_MODELVIEW;
import static org.lwjgl.opengl.GL11.GL_PROJECTION;
import static org.lwjgl.opengl.GL11.GL_QUADS;
import static org.lwjgl.opengl.GL11.glBegin;
import static org.lwjgl.opengl.GL11.glLoadIdentity;
import static org.lwjgl.opengl.GL11.glMatrixMode;
import static org.lwjgl.opengl.GL11.glOrtho;
import static org.lwjgl.opengl.GL11.glVertex2f;

import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.InputStream;

import static org.lwjgl.opengl.GL11.glEnable;
import static org.lwjgl.opengl.GL11.GL_TEXTURE_2D;
import static org.lwjgl.opengl.GL11.*;

import org.lwjgl.LWJGLException;
import org.lwjgl.opengl.Display;
import org.lwjgl.opengl.DisplayMode;
import org.newdawn.slick.opengl.Texture;
import org.newdawn.slick.opengl.TextureLoader;
import org.newdawn.slick.util.ResourceLoader;

public class Artist {
  
    public static final int WIDTH = 1280, HEIGHT = 960;
  
    public static void BeginSession() {
        Display.setTitle("Stone Defense");
        try {
            Display.setDisplayMode(new DisplayMode(WIDTH, HEIGHT));
            Display.create();
        } catch (LWJGLException e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
      
        glMatrixMode(GL_PROJECTION);
        glLoadIdentity();      
        glOrtho(0, WIDTH, HEIGHT, 0, 1, -1);
        glMatrixMode(GL_MODELVIEW);
        glEnable(GL_TEXTURE_2D);
    }
  
    public static void DrawQuad(float x, float y, float width, float height) {
        glBegin(GL_QUADS);
        glVertex2f(x, y); //Top left corner
        glVertex2f(x + width, y); //Top right corner
        glVertex2f(x + width, y + height); //Bottom right corner
        glVertex2f(x, y + height); //Bottom left corner
        glEnd();
    }
  
    public static void DrawQuadTex(Texture tex, float x, float y, float width, float height) {
        tex.bind();
        glTranslatef(x, y, 0);
        glBegin(GL_QUADS);
        glTexCoord2f(0, 0);
        glVertex2f(0, 0);
        glTexCoord2f(1, 0);
        glVertex2f(width, 0);
        glTexCoord2f(1, 1);
        glVertex2f(1, 1);
        glVertex2f(width, height);
        glTexCoord2f(0, 1);
        glVertex2f(0, height);
        glEnd();
        glLoadIdentity();
      
    }
  
    public static Texture LoadTexture(String path, String fileType) {
        Texture tex = null;
        InputStream in = ResourceLoader.getResourceAsStream(path);
        try {
            tex = TextureLoader.getTexture(fileType, in);
        } catch (IOException e) {          
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
        return tex;      
    }

}
```

Aus Tile:

```
package data;

import org.newdawn.slick.opengl.Texture;

public class Tile {
  
    private float x, y, width, height;
    private Texture texture;
  
    public Tile(float x, float y, float width, float height, Texture texture) {
        this.x = x;
        this.y = y;
        this.width = width;
        this.height = height;
    }
  

}
```
 Und aus Boot:

```
package data;

import org.lwjgl.LWJGLException;
import org.lwjgl.opengl.Display;
import org.lwjgl.opengl.DisplayMode;
import org.newdawn.slick.opengl.Texture;

import static org.lwjgl.opengl.GL11.*;

import static helpers.Artist.*;

public class Boot {
  
    public Boot() {
      
        BeginSession();
      
      
      
        Texture t = LoadTexture("res/dirt64.png", "PNG");
        Texture t2 = LoadTexture("res/Grass_1.png", "PNG");
        while(!Display.isCloseRequested()) {
          
            DrawQuadTex(t, 0, 0, 64, 64);
            DrawQuadTex(t2, 64, 0, 64, 64);
          
          
          
          
            Display.update();
            Display.sync(60);
          
          
        }
      
        Display.destroy();
    }
  
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        new Boot();
    }

}
```

Es würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir helfen könnt danke!


----------



## httpdigest (19. Nov 2018)

Sorry, aber folgendes macht keinen Sinn:

```
public static void DrawQuadTex(Texture tex, float x, float y, float width, float height) {
  tex.bind();
  glTranslatef(x, y, 0);
  glBegin(GL_QUADS);
  glTexCoord2f(0, 0);
  glVertex2f(0, 0);
  glTexCoord2f(1, 0);
  glVertex2f(width, 0);
  glTexCoord2f(1, 1);
  glVertex2f(1, 1);// <- wieso (1, 1)?? sollte wohl eher (width, height) sein?
  glVertex2f(width, height); // <- nochmal ein vertex?! Jetzt ist das Ganze kein Quad mehr, da du 5 vertices zeichnest
  glTexCoord2f(0, 1);
  glVertex2f(0, height); // <- das hier ist der 5. Vertex
  glEnd();
  glLoadIdentity();
}
```


----------



## Jakob1234 (19. Nov 2018)

Vielen Dank! Das war der Fehler ich war schon am Verzweifeln aber jetzt geht es großen Dank.
Ich hab noch eine Frage wie hast du meinen Code so geschickt, dass es wie soll ich sagen schön wie ein Code im Editor aussieht gemacht?


----------



## JuKu (21. Nov 2018)

Mit BB Codes hat er das gemacht (Leerzeichen weglassen): [ code ]//Code[ /code ]


----------

